# Fishing Hand



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Dont have a boat but love to fish have all my own gear and would love to go fishing offshore....I dont mind cleaning fish,gear,boat etc.Very low funds to help so if you need an extra please email me...Thanks everyone...


----------

